# treguem, tregueu/traguem, tragueu



## wmmoose

Hola, 

He vist distintes conjugacions de la primera i segona persona del verb *treure *al subjuntiu en diversos llibres o pàgines web:
tregui, treguis, tregui, *treguem/traguem, tregueu/tragueu*, treguin. 

Quina diferència hi ha entre aquestes formes? Una és més "correcta" que l'altre o és una distinció regional o de freqüència d'ús?


----------



## Xiscomx

Cal recordar que l'infinitiu té dues formes: _treure _i _traure_; per tant hi ha un femer de variants per cada temps; just del subjuntiu en conec més de quaranta:

També cal observar que la 1a i 2a persona del plural del present de subjuntiu (i d'altres) just es conjuguen amb la forma _traure:

(amb color blau les formes emprades a Mallorca)_
*singular*
1a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, tregra; traga, tragui, traiga.
2a: *treguis*, *trèguigues*, tregues; traguis, tragues, traigues.
3a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, trega, tregue, tregues; tragui, traga, trague, traigue.
*plural*
1a:  *traguem*, tragam, traiem, traem, traiguem, traigam, traguéssem.
2a: *tragueu*, traigueu, traieu, traeu, traiguen, traguésseu, tragau, traigau, tragueu.
3a: *treguin*, *trèguiguen*, treguen; traguin, traguen, traiguen.


----------



## Dymn

No sé d'on has tret aquesta conjugació, és sempre *traguem*_, _*tragueu*. Totes les formes del verb _treure _amb l'arrel àtona s'escriuen amb _a_. El mateix passa amb el verb _néixer _(_nasquem, nasqueu_...). En valencià, totes les formes, fins i tot en posició tònica, d'aquests dos verbs es fan amb a (_traure, nàixer..._).


----------



## kotosquito

Xiscomx said:


> Cal recordar que l'infinitiu té dues formes: _treure _i _traure_; per tant hi ha un femer de variants per cada temps; just del subjuntiu en conec més de quaranta:
> 
> També cal observar que la 1a i 2a persona del plural del present de subjuntiu (i d'altres) just es conjuguen amb la forma _traure:
> 
> (amb color blau les formes emprades a Mallorca)_
> *singular*
> 1a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, tregra; traga, tragui, traiga.
> 2a: *treguis*, *trèguigues*, tregues; traguis, tragues, traigues.
> 3a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, trega, tregue, tregues; tragui, traga, trague, traigue.
> *plural*
> 1a:  *traguem*, tragam, traiem, traem, traiguem, traigam, traguéssem.
> 2a: *tragueu*, traigueu, traieu, traeu, traiguen, traguésseu, tragau, traigau, tragueu.
> 3a: *treguin*, *trèguiguen*, treguen; traguin, traguen, traiguen.



Allucinant! Son alguns d'aquestes conjugacions del passat?--traguésseu, etc.?


----------



## Elxenc

kotosquito said:


> Allucinant! Son alguns d'aquestes conjugacions del passat?--traguésseu, etc.?



 En absolut. En són les formes vives entre gran part dels valencians, que usem trAure. El diccionari normatiu valencià diu:        
*imperfet de subjuntiu*
_traguera/tragués 
tragueres/traguesses 
traguera/tragués 
traguérem/traguéssem 
traguéreu/traguésseu 
tragueren/traguessen 

Repassant el dicc. Alcover -Moll la forma traguésseu també la dóna per la resta de l'occidental i per al balear _


----------



## kotosquito

Elxenc said:


> En absolut. En són les formes vives entre gran part dels valencians, que usem trAure. El diccionari normatiu valencià diu:
> *imperfet de subjuntiu*
> _traguera/tragués
> tragueres/traguesses
> traguera/tragués
> traguérem/traguéssem
> traguéreu/traguésseu
> tragueren/traguessen
> 
> Repassant el dicc. Alcover -Moll la forma traguésseu també la dóna per la resta de l'occidental i per al balear _



Molt amable.  Mil gracies a vostè.  

Doncs "Volia que el meu germà em traguera/tragués al meu abric al estadi de fútbol, perque feia fred."--es correcte?


----------



## kotosquito

Xiscomx said:


> Cal recordar que l'infinitiu té dues formes: _treure _i _traure_; per tant hi ha un femer de variants per cada temps; just del subjuntiu en conec més de quaranta:
> 
> També cal observar que la 1a i 2a persona del plural del present de subjuntiu (i d'altres) just es conjuguen amb la forma _traure:
> 
> (amb color blau les formes emprades a Mallorca)_
> *singular*
> 1a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, tregra; traga, tragui, traiga.
> 2a: *treguis*, *trèguigues*, tregues; traguis, tragues, traigues.
> 3a: *tregui*, *trèguiga*, trega, tregue, tregues; tragui, traga, trague, traigue.
> *plural*
> 1a:  *traguem*, tragam, traiem, traem, traiguem, traigam, traguéssem.
> 2a: *tragueu*, traigueu, traieu, traeu, traiguen, traguésseu, tragau, traigau, tragueu.
> 3a: *treguin*, *trèguiguen*, treguen; traguin, traguen, traiguen.



..M'alucinen molt les de _trèguiga_, etc.


----------



## tenienteramires

La forma original és "traure", "treure" n'és una variant moderna i, en este verb, quan la vocal e és àtona (ço és, no es pronuncia accentuada) s'escriu i es pronuncia amb a: jo trec, nosaltres traiem/traem.


----------

